# Stubbs briquettes?



## 92hatchattack (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys, i have a question about this stubbs stuff. I hear alot of people are using it and i can get it localy at Lowes. On the bag is say all natural. Does that mean its just like lump, but in briquette form, or is it still like other charcoals that are packed together with sawdust and chemicals?

I will be painting my UDS this weekend and letting the paint cure for 7 days, so i should be ready to fire it up next weekend. Never smoked anything in my life really and trying to decide weather to start off with some of this stubbs, or just jump right into lump.

Thanks guys!

---Joe


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 31, 2010)

Give it a whirl. Never know. Look forward to the report.

Pigs


----------



## 92hatchattack (Mar 31, 2010)

My issue is its hard to compare without ever having used a smoker before....  man ..  i just cant wait any longer...  its drinking me nuts!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 31, 2010)

If you want to do a little research while "watching the paint dry" check out http://www.nakedwhiz.com, they rack lump charcoal, pretty extensive database. I'll be waiting to see some pictures of your first cook.


----------



## BluzQue (Mar 31, 2010)

For what its worth, I started using Stubb's last year in all my cookers & haven't
had a reason to use anything else except I also use Royal Oak Lump.  The Stubb's
burns clean, no fireworks & very little ash.  It's been a winner for my needs.

 8)


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've used Stubb's before, good stuff, a bit more expensive an I gotta drive aways ta get it, but have been happy with it.

I use a fair amount a Royal Oak briqs an like them real well to.  Stubbs is better then RO, but can't always get it.

Them er my two favorites, but thats just my two coppers worth.

Good luck the the UDS, I think yer gonna like it.  Mine quickly became my favorite smoker.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 31, 2010)

I like the Stubbs as well. I like Rancher better but they quit selling it where I live.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought the stubbs and am going to try it out with my first cook this weekend.

Once question i didnt really get a clear answer to... is the stubbs really "all natural", without any chemicals or saw dust? Is it esentialy natural lump, only in briquette form?


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 7, 2010)

I am a charcoal geek.
I have lived on the naked wiz and done many burn and taste tests.

As far as a natural briquette, Stubbs is #1 100% the best in my opinion.
It will burn longer than K. Comp K burns way to fast and still has fillers and junk.
Stubbs is 100% natural. Just some vegie startch binder and wood. It smells great tastes great and well worth the money. I lucked out, Lowes was discontinuing it so I got a whole pallet for $2 bucks a bag. Now they are carrying it again. When my arsonal runs out, I'll pay the $8.49 per bag. 

Lump is a different class. I'm only comparing this to all the briquettes I've tried. 

As far as the UDS. Just paint it and fire it up. The heat will cure the paint. 
That's what I did and no issues.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice!   Yeah, i picked up the stubbs at Lowes for abour $8 pre tax.

My uds is painted, and being reassembled tomorrow night. She is getting fired up this weekend. Next weekend...RIBS!


----------



## surfinsapo (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2010)

Stubbs works great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 8, 2010)

Loved em... but too pricey IMHO


----------



## californiagrillin (Apr 9, 2010)

Tried Stubbs for the first time this past weekend, Lit easy and quick and burned nicely. I liked it.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried it and thought the burn time was REALLY short.  IMO, results do not even come close to matching price.


----------

